# '09 IN PG Jake Odum (LOI)



## Jason Svoboda

*Point guard*
Terre Haute (IN) Terre Haute South Vigo

*Ht:* 6-foot-2
*Wt:* 160 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Really loved his fire at the end of the ORU game. If he continues to develop, he is going to be a very solid player for us over his career.


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

Jason Svoboda said:


> Really loved his fire at the end of the ORU game. If he continues to develop, he is going to be a very solid player for us over his career.





I like looking back at comments about players early, and see how it compares to now since we are late in season.


Good call Svo....:bigsmile:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?t=2840&highlight=Jake+Odum&page=2

You want to see an entertaining thread? Read the one above and ask me what has Tom James had to say about Jake Odum since? Nattta!


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Whatever more could you expect from a "football guy" ??  Probably wouldn't have liked the tall skinny kid from French Lick when he was in high school either?


----------



## 4Q_iu

How much of Odum's game has improved from HS until today?

Did the RS year hurt or help?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

To answer the redshirt question first and do note that I was very much against the idea at the time. Mainly because I thought Odum was ready to prove himself from the day he stepped on campus. However what the redshirt year allowed him to do was: 

1. Most importantly grow - he has grown 3 or 4 inches from highschool to today. That has really helped his game out in several ways and I will get to that when I talk about how he has improved. 

2. The life - it allowed him to learn what a daily grind college athletics is. Even though he wasn't playing in the games he got used to practicing on a daily basis, weights, studying, eating on campus all that comes with being a college athlete. They talk about freshman hitting a wall, probably the main reason he hasn't hit a wall. 

3. Maturity - The red shirt allowed him to grow a lot mentally. Helped him understand the game better by getting the chance to watch how college basketball was played for a year. He learned from guys like Jake Kelly and Harry Marshall both good players in their own right - had to be very beneficial to him. 


How he has improved and trust me he has improved. Jake Odum was going to be good coming out of high school, it was a given - more of a given than someone people on here will lead you to believe. I will say that most of the people who had seen Jake Odum played had bought into him once they seen him play. 

1. That 3 or 4 inches of growth really made him a much longer player and he already anticipated the ball well but has allowed/helped him lead the league in steals. If he was still 6'0/6'1 he would NOT lead the league in steals. As it is he already had good anticipation skills, now he has the length to finish the steals. 

2. He's always been crafty with the ball, but I think he has learned what he can and can't do at the college level very quickly. I think a lot of the time when you see Jake Odum go to the basket and dish off (maybe to unselfish at times) is because he's had to adjust his game. In high school if he got to the rim he could and would try and finish every time. Some of the stuff he threw up in high school would have been thrown in the front row in college. He doesn't get blocked very often - he's much more selective and it's worked out to his advantage. 

3. His shooting - mainly his mid range game. He's always had a good mid range jumper. But not nearly as good as it is now - he made a move in the paint last night that was nasty and then he had a short little jumper that he nailed. I think his shooting has improved and will continue to improve across the board. 


That's how I see it - others may see it a little different than that? I had the chance to watch him a lot in high school, a few times in AAU and now in college and this is what I am able to see.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Thanks -- Agree with all of your points.

I remember the angst/beating of breast/great gnashing of teeth when it was decided that Jake O. would red-shirt during the 2009-10 season.

Have to believe that red-shirting is a good thing; shoot some argue that re-instating freshman INELIGIBILITY could ALSO be a good thing.

Mainly due to your 2nd and 3rd points.


----------



## Eleven

I believe that the redshirt year helped Jake.  It helped in the obvious ways - he got to learn the system without the pressure of turning the ball over in games, it gives us 4 solid years of JO that we would NOT have had otherwise (he wasn't going to take very many minutes away from Harry, JK or Reed).  It allowed JO to see the speed of the game in practice - against some pretty good defensive competition (Harry, JK, Eitels).  And lastly... many people don't remember, but JO had some pretty serious shin splints when decision time came around.... it let him heal and get used to college basketball demands.

Perhaps the way that it helped most?  It made Jake EVEN MORE HUNGRY.
Sitting at the table... waiting, watching, smelling... but not being able to eat?  THAT builds desire.

Ask Jake himself if he thinks redshirting helped.... I'm pretty sure I know the answer.

I can't wait for that mid-range jumper to become even more comfortable for him.  That shot is there ALL THE TIME.  He just needs to look for it a little more.... then when other teams start coming off the post to help against that shot.... pass down low.


----------



## bent20

NT


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

*Jake's Debut in Greece*


Our opening game at Patras Cup, tomorrow (19/9) vs @umobitelco pic.twitter.com/NBEXY6GsVf— PAOK BC (@PAOKbasketball) September 18, 2014


----------



## Jason Svoboda

In looking up box scores, Jake had 9, 7 and 3 points in the last three games.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

http://www.paokbc.gr/news/news/3823

After clicking the link above, right click on the article and select "Translate to English".


----------



## TreeTop

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> http://www.paokbc.gr/news/news/3823



And here's the translation...

With a workout, which was held at noon at PAOK Sports Arena, continues preparation program PAOK. The workout is not attended by Marc Antonio Carter and Jake Odum. The two American basketball players examined this morning by the head of the Medical Staff Kostas Samaras, who recommended rest and treatment. 
*
On clinical examination it was found that the light has Marc Carter on the right ankle sprain, will be treated for two days and will return Friday. The Jake Odum has tendonitis patellar tendon, will be out training today and barring unforeseen will be on display tomorrow Soulis Markopoulos. Costas Charalambides normally participated in the program group.


----------



## GuardShock

So jake has a sore tendon? That's good that it's nothing serious. Seems like he's playing alright though. I'd like to watch a game.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

GuardShock said:


> So jake has a sore tendon? That's good that it's nothing serious. Seems like he's playing alright though. I'd like to watch a game.



Nothing different than what he battled for 4 years at State: he was always hurt! Most athletes play hurt, some sit out... Everyone handles pain differently.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Not an intimidating crowd.  Must be similar to one of those "Secret NCAA pre-season scrimmages"?

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.779987555391824&type=3&l=4078f8d4ae


----------



## Jason Svoboda

PAOK maintained the same rhythm at the beginning of the second quarter as well and following a partial 8-2 was leading 27-14 remaining the absolute dominant force of the game. The difference reached 16 points at half-time (44-28), it wasn’t long before it reached 20 points (51-31) and this fact gave Soulis Markopoulos the chance to give minutes to all his players. With Carter being the top scorer of the team, four players having scored two digits, 11/12 having scored in the game, *Odum stealing, organizing, scoring and defending*, Vaughn controlling air-traffic and team work (25 assists) being obvious on the floor, the game quickly became a mere procedure.

http://www.paokbc.gr/en/news/news/3855


----------



## BlueSycamore

Jason Svoboda said:


> PAOK maintained the same rhythm at the beginning of the second quarter as well and following a partial 8-2 was leading 27-14 remaining the absolute dominant force of the game. The difference reached 16 points at half-time (44-28), it wasn’t long before it reached 20 points (51-31) and this fact gave Soulis Markopoulos the chance to give minutes to all his players. With Carter being the top scorer of the team, four players having scored two digits, 11/12 having scored in the game, *Odum stealing, organizing, scoring and defending*, Vaughn controlling air-traffic and team work (25 assists) being obvious on the floor, the game quickly became a mere procedure.
> 
> http://www.paokbc.gr/en/news/news/3855



Even if they had omitted his name we would have known who "stealing, organizing, scoring and defending" was would we not ?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Here are the highlights. Jake looks like he is thriving over there right now.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> Here are the highlights. Jake looks like he is thriving over there right now.



WOW, go to 1:56 for an amazing pass by Odum.


----------



## GuardShock

Quabachi said:


> WOW, go to 1:56 for an amazing pass by Odum.



That behind the back pass!!! Wow. Man these guys seem to really push the ball. Just not wasting time in the shot clock and being quick with the ball. Although, I really had to look for #13 because all but one guy looks like Jake lol.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

http://www.paokbc.gr/en/news/news/3875


----------



## GuardShock

http://basketball.realgm.com/international/league/8/Greek-HEBA-A1/team/41/PAOK-BC

Above is the link for their stats and game logs for the season so far. Jake is playing pretty well. He's starting every game and his Assist to turnover % is still pretty good. Leads the team in assists and looks to be playing pretty solid. Wish I could watch some of his games. Sure miss watching him play.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

As his unpaid and unappreciated agent, I would be remiss if I didn't post this video. Don't think it was ever posted?? You can fast forward past the 1 min intro - but some really good highlights and good audio from an NBA Scout about Odum's game and how it translates to the next level. 

Steve Blake comparison that I think is probably pretty accurate. I know this is pretty late as this was after his PortSmith camp, but still pretty interesting for those of us who are big Odum fans.


----------



## BrokerZ

As soon as Odum starts hitting the three at a 40% clip, he'll be an NBA point guard.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BrokerZ said:


> As soon as Odum starts hitting the three at a 40% clip, he'll be an NBA point guard.



All he has to do is shoot like Reggie Miller.


----------



## BrokerZ

sycamorebacker said:


> All he has to do is shoot like Reggie Miller.



I'm sensing a little tongue-and-cheek, but you're right.  That is about all he has to do.  I love Jake; loved watching the kid play.  He was fantastic.  But, if he wants to be an NBA point guard he has to be able to hit 4 out of 10 threes.  He has too many other things working against him (i.e. his slight build, lack of elite speed, etc.) that he has to be able to hit the three point shot consistently in order to have a chance.

Steve Blake, if we wish to continue to use that comp, for his NBA career shoots 39% from three.  In six of his 11 NBA seasons, he's shot well over 40% from three.  He shot 40%+ from three at Maryland, too.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jake's Greek League stats:

http://www.basketball-reference.com/euro/teams/paok/2015_greek-basket-league.html


Jake's EuroCup stats:

http://www.basketball-reference.com/euro/teams/paok/2015_eurocup.html


Jake's TOTAL 2014-15 stats:

http://www.basketball-reference.com/euro/players/jake-odum-1.html


----------



## BrokerZ

I went poking around the web to see if Jake was playing on any NBA summer league teams and found that as of July 1 he signed on to play with Medi Bayreuth in Germany.  I have no idea if this is a better team/league than where he played in Greece, but good for Jake for continuing his basketball career and seeing the world.  Lots of worse ways to make a living!

Seems like they have a fairly legit roster with some decent U.S. talent like Ejim who played at Iowa State.

They also have a picture of Jake Kelly on their website, which is kind of funny...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Better league and more money.


----------



## bent20

They play in the highest ranked league in Germany, which is the eighth best league in Europe, according to Wikipedia. The Greek league he was in last year is actually ranked higher, but I don't think any foreign player is going to want to be in Greece right now.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_national_basketball_league_rankings


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jake had 17 points and 6 assists in his season opener. 


LIVE: Jake Odum bringt @sOliver_Wue wieder ran - und hat noch Zeit zum Kuscheln mit dem Gegenspieler. #easyCreditBBL #wirsindzurück pic.twitter.com/MPK37Oza8A— easyCredit BBL (@easyCreditBBL) September 23, 2016


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Jake Odum going to Summer League with Miami Heat*


Congratulations to ol'#13, Jake Odum, playing summer league with the Miami Heat.— Greg Lansing (@CoachLansing) June 26, 2017


----------



## Bluethunder

Go get 'em JO


----------



## BankShot

Wish him the best. Curious, how has his game "changed" since leaving ISU?

Stiff competition in Miami:

https://www.hothothoops.com/2017/6/...win-udonis-haslem-nba-summer-league-pat-riley

Must recall this moment from Hawaii:


----------



## TreeTop

BankShot said:


> Wish him the best. Curious, how has his game "changed" since leaving ISU?



Maybe not much...


----------



## BrokerZ

BankShot said:


> Wish him the best. Curious, how has his game "changed" since leaving ISU?



He has a full beard now instead of the chinstrap variety.


----------



## BankShot

I think that somewhere I read where Miami was last in 3pt scoring last season, so does anyone know if Odum can NOW sink that shot now w/ reasonable regularity. I think the NBA is 23'9" v. FIBA's 22' 1 3/4"...

The only reason I'm bringing this up is that in college, the defenses GAVE HIM that shot while collapsing inside, knowing well his instinct to drive to the hoop.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda

They already have him penciled in as a starter on Eurobasket. 

http://basketball.eurobasket.com/team/Turkey/Banvit-Basketbol-Kulubu/4718


----------



## GoSycamores

*Jake Odum Signs Professional Contract With Banvit Basketbol Kulubu*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State Basketball star Jake Odum will continue his professional career during the 2017-18 season with Banvit Basketbol Kulubu in Turkey, it was announced this week. Odum is currently with the Miami Heat NBA Summer League team which is in the Las Vegas tournament quarterfinals and will play next on Saturday, July 15 at 6 pm (ET) against the undefeated Memphis Grizzlies live nationally on ESPN2 and the Watch ESPN app.  

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Jake Odum To Play With Miami Heat In NBA Summer League*






Indiana State Basketball legend Jake Odum will continue his professional career during the month of July as he participates in the NBA Summer League with the Miami Heat. Odum and the Heat will play in Orlando at Amway Center from July 1-6 and then from July 8-17 in Las Vegas. 

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda

http://basketball.eurobasket.com/team/Russia/BC-Nizhny-Novgorod/4133

Interesting because he was the leading scorer on his Turkish team. Wonder if they didn't pay him so he bolted?


----------



## 4Q_iu

Those Soviet Oligarchs have all kinds of CRAZY $$$ to spend on soccer, hockey, & basketball players...   and the random politician as well.

Jake led BC Nizhny Novgorod  [ en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BC_Nizhny_Novgorod ] to a R/U finish in the 2017-18 Russian Cup playoffs.  They finished 7th in the 13 team VTB with a 10-14 record but competed in both the Champions League & the FIBA Europe Cup competitions.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

https://omsweb.public-safety-cloud....0waztsgtjb))/jailtracker/index/Vigo_County_IN

Gotta grow up sometime man... Play stupid games get stupid prizes.


----------



## sycamore tuff

4Q_iu said:


> Those Soviet Oligarchs have all kinds of CRAZY $$$ to spend on soccer, hockey, & basketball players...   and the random politician as well.
> 
> Jake led BC Nizhny Novgorod  [ en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BC_Nizhny_Novgorod ] to a R/U finish in the 2017-18 Russian Cup playoffs.  They finished 7th in the 13 team VTB with a 10-14 record but competed in both the Champions League & the FIBA Europe Cup competitions.



Yes they did seem to pay Bill Clinton a lot of money to make a speech.  Like anyone cares what he has to say.


----------



## sycamorebacker

They were willing to pay a lot for the sweet deal they got on the uranium.


----------



## 4Q_iu

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_8582bb46-dba7-5b76-967e-aa2de2e277f9.html

Guess we'll know more Monday...


----------



## 4Q_iu

Likely laundered those $$ thru some high-end real estate too


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamore tuff said:


> Yes they did seem to pay Bill Clinton a lot of money to make a speech.  Like anyone cares what he has to say.



Slick Willy?  Vlad "Pooty-Poot" gets more of their $$


----------

